# Rasbora vaterifloris



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

After lusting after these cool fish in magazines and books I finally found some at Exotic Aquatics a couple of months ago. They've proven to be some of my favorite fish so far. They school tightly and are very active. They're bright orange fins are a sight to behold. It's too bad my photography skills and camera aren't up to the task of getting a better picture.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

How many did you end up with? I assume they'e wild caught......


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I bought 30, but I think I ended up with about 45 or so. Minus the 4 or 5 that have jumped out (they're a bit skiddish) and I have probably have about 40 left.

I think they are wild caught. They were labeled as Dwarf Fire Rasbora. I knew right away what they were once I saw them.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I've seen them in Aaron's tank and can say that these are some of the very coolest schoolers I have ever seen. Absolutely stunning. Unfortunately, they're awfully hard to find!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very cool indeed!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

That's a very nice looking fish. It reminds me somewhat of Hyphessobrycon columbianus (aka red and blue Columbian tetra). What size tank are they in?


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice. Is this a newer species for aquarium hobbyists, Aaron, just plain hard to find?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I think it's a newer species in the hobby, at least in the states. I've seen it in Aqua Journals before. 

They're in an ADA 90-P (about 46 gallons).


----------

